# JD Baits are awesome



## jkbirocz (Mar 8, 2009)

I received my order yesterday, and I am extremely impressed with these baits. I got 6 bags of 6" Fatboys, 5 bags of frogs, and 2 bags or speed craws. 

Fatboys:
2 bags green pumpkin black flake 
2 bags junebug 
1 bag bubba's dirty watermelon 
1 bag black blue flake 

Frogs:
2 bags green pumpkin black flake
1 bag banana seed
1 bag chartreuse
1 bag white pearl with red flake

Speed Craws:
1 bag blue with black flake
1 bag rootbeer

Every color is awesome and the pours are perfect. It is obvious that BassAddict puts in a lot of time when pouring these baits, they are a great value. Of course it is still early in the season around here and I am going to try to hold off on using them until the fish are actually biting. I know all the baits will catch fish, they look great. Thanks BassAddict


----------



## G3_Guy (Mar 8, 2009)

BA does great work! I placed a few orders last summer and was very pleased!


----------



## whj812 (Mar 8, 2009)

Denny makes some great stuff!!! Ive ordered twice now. Will order again SOON!!!!!


----------



## slim357 (Mar 8, 2009)

=D> yep


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 8, 2009)

Your welcome Jake, and guys if you are planning to order get them to me A.S.A.P cause come the 29th ill be Jersey bound till May


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 8, 2009)

We are waiting for your arrival here in the Del. Valley 


Lots of plans


----------

